# UGODOG vs. Rascal Dog



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm looking at both of these indoor potty options right now, and would love some advice. I'm having a tough time deciding between the two.

The grates on the UGODOG look like they have larger holes, which may be easier to clean if poop got in there. But the UGODOG is shallow...the sides appear to be level with the grates.

The grates on the Rascal Dog seem to have tiny holes, which might be tough to clean poop out of, but I love the higher sides (even if you don't use the walls).

I would love to hear people's experiences with these two options. The seem to both have pros and cons.

Thanks in advance!
Cate


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen both, but only own the Rascal Dog, which I like very much. I haven't had any problem with poop getting caught in the grate, but I didn't get it when Kodi was a puppy, his poop tends to be well formed and, honestly, I don't know that he has ever pooped on the grate. 

I tend to use litter with no grate. I occasionally use the grate either when the box is in our travel trailer and I don't want it to spill while we're traveling, or if he has an upset tummy. Dogs tend to eat things they shouldn't if their tummy is bothering them (stupid, I know, but that's what they do!) and I don't want to take a chance of him ingesting a bunch of pellets if he's not feeling well. So if he's acting like somethings bothering him, I just flip the grate down and know there is no way he can get at the pellets. (I would HAVE to use the grate all the time if I used pee pads… he is a totally untrustworthy "pee pad eater"! :laugh:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have both, and try to expose puppies to using them. If you are going to get one, get the Rascal. I don't like the grates, but a dog can be trained to one. You need an extra grate, and a big sink to clean one in.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the Ugodog and I like it. It's easy to clean and Brody took to it well. I'd probably have a problem with it if he was a leg lifter and missed, but he stands when he pees (even outside).


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm still on the fence. Has anyone used the Rascal Dog with the Grates?

I like the idea of the grates because I don't want her to be stepping in her pee. My husband is also being stubborn about litter (we've had cats...he's litter shy!).

Has anyone had any issues with either that they could share?

Thanks,


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm still on the fence. Has anyone used the Rascal Dog with the Grates?
> 
> I like the idea of the grates because I don't want her to be stepping in her pee. My husband is also being stubborn about litter (we've had cats...he's litter shy!).
> 
> ...


As I mentioned, I DO use the grates&#8230; sometimes. Kodi has no problem peeing on them at all. I suspect if he'd been trained from younger, he wouldn't mind pooping on it either. But he wasn't introduced to the grate until he was fully adult. (over 2 years) I know Tom King hasn't had any problem with the puppies learned to both pee and poop on the grate.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> As I mentioned, I DO use the grates&#8230; sometimes. Kodi has no problem peeing on them at all. I suspect if he'd been trained from younger, he wouldn't mind pooping on it either. But he wasn't introduced to the grate until he was fully adult. (over 2 years) I know Tom King hasn't had any problem with the puppies learned to both pee and poop on the grate.


Karen, I'm so sorry. I misunderstood...I thought Kodi had never used the grates to poop, and cleaning the grates after a poop is my main concern.

I apologize if I'm becoming a pain with so many questions. I want to make as many informed purchases as possible for this puppy, as it's quite a lot of money when all is said and done...and more than a little overwhelming! With the potty solutions and the grooming supplies and the toys and toys and the toys (okay...I went a little overboard on the toys!)...I'm just trying to avoid buying something I will regret later.

These two options are so similar, but have differences...I'm just having a hard time deciding which one is best for us.

We bring Lulah home in 40 days. Since I'm in Canada, somethings take a long time to be delivered. I'd like to have this part figured out soon! 

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Cate, has your breeder started the puppies on potty training? If so, what system does she use? Perhaps you could start with that and then decide what is best for you as time goes on. I understand that your husband is reluctant to have another litter box, but if that's what the breeder is using, it may be a beginning alternative and thus end your indecision for now, as there are so many other things to think about.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> Karen, I'm so sorry. I misunderstood...I thought Kodi had never used the grates to poop, and cleaning the grates after a poop is my main concern.
> 
> I apologize if I'm becoming a pain with so many questions. I want to make as many informed purchases as possible for this puppy, as it's quite a lot of money when all is said and done...and more than a little overwhelming! With the potty solutions and the grooming supplies and the toys and toys and the toys (okay...I went a little overboard on the toys!)...I'm just trying to avoid buying something I will regret later.
> 
> ...


I understand completely! I don't think you will be disappointed with either one. Lots of people have and use both of these systems and like them.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

> I want to make as many informed purchases as possible for this puppy, as it's quite a lot of money when all is said and done...and more than a little overwhelming! With the potty solutions and the grooming supplies and the toys and toys and the toys (okay...I went a little overboard on the toys!)...I'm just trying to avoid buying something I will regret later.


 I COMPLETELY understand this as I am preparing for my little one to come home in about 30 days now. I researched, researched, and researched my purchase. I read reviews, asked questions, stared at pictures, etc. One good resource to use is YouTube. You can watch each product being used and reviewed by owners. 
They both look like nice systems. I ended up choosing the Rascal Dog for a couple reasons. I liked the fact that it has sides on it and that it had the grass pad. I originally liked the idea of the grass pad possibly making it easier to transition to going outside, which is where I would ultimately prefer my pup to go. Now, I am hearing that the grass pad stinks and not to use it. My breeder trains on washable pee pads so I purchased a few of those and I plan on putting one inside the Rascal Dog box and eventually working away from using that and towards disposables. If you order a Rascal Dog from their website, you get a free bottle of pee attractant spray. I don't know if it works, but I figure whatever helps....
Check these out:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the pee attractant does help. Kodi had never gone on anything like the grass mat when we got our Rascal Dog, and he was about 2 years old. I wasn't at all sure he would have a CLUE what to do with it. A little of the attractant, and he took to it immediately. 

... Then we ended up getting rid of the mats anyway, because they smelled so bad.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

My breeder trains the puppies to potty outside. The people I've talked to who've gotten a puppy from her say their puppies were pretty much 100% potty trained when they brought them home. Which is great, as I'd much rather her go outside!

That being said, we still need an inside option for when the weather is extreme, and so she can go when we're not there.

Even though I don't want to use the grass mat, I'm leaning toward the Rascal Dog. I like the walls.

I've seen many pictures online of the Rascal Dog. Some have the removable walls, and some are a one-piece thing with tall walls. Did it go through a design change, or are their different options?

Also, I'm assuming I would need the Big Squirt...is that correct?

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, I believe it did go through some changes. I know it used to be made in like an aqua green, but now is beige. If you check out their website it has all the info about it on there. Also, when I looked at the sizes, the big squirt was definitely the size to get for a Hav. I think the little squirt said it was for dogs up to 10lbs maybe. The big squirt has a 22x22 peeing area which fits regular size pads.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, get the larger one. Kodi needs to circle before he poops, and the only time he started "missing" the litter box when he was younger was when he outgrew a smaller litter box. then his cycle had to go in and out of the box, and it was just luck whether he'd be IN the box at the "right" moment.  We got a larger box, and no more "misses". 

Oh, and mine is the tan one with fixed walls.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Larger one...got it!

I'm thinking the one with the fixed walls is the older version, since the videos on the website showing how to put it together and clean it have the detachable walls. Honestly, I'd rather have the fixed walls...


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

cathryn said:


> Larger one...got it!
> 
> I'm thinking the one with the fixed walls is the older version, since the videos on the website showing how to put it together and clean it have the detachable walls. Honestly, I'd rather have the fixed walls...


I literally just got mine last week. I ordered it straight from







, because it comes with the attractant for free. It was the newest design they offered and it has detachable walls. I can see where it would be nice to have the detachable for cleaning purposes. The walls seem stable enough and they shouldn't be able to come off easily. Minor detail honestly. I'm just really surprised how so many people say that the grass pad gets to stinking so bad even after washing several different ways. I would wash mine in the dishwasher and its hard to imagine that it would not eliminate the smell....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> Larger one...got it!
> 
> I'm thinking the one with the fixed walls is the older version, since the videos on the website showing how to put it together and clean it have the detachable walls. Honestly, I'd rather have the fixed walls...


E-mail the lady. She's really nice. She helped me with all my questions. kodi is on the site somewhere under testimonials!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> I literally just got mine last week. I ordered it straight from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait a few weeks. It takes a bit for the odor to build up to the point you can't get it out anymore. I think we've had 100% failure rate among forum members who have tried grass mats for any length of time.

I can't IMAGINE washing it in the DISHWASHER, though! Eeeewwww!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

> I can't IMAGINE washing it in the DISHWASHER, though! Eeeewwww!


LOL....well you would definitely have to run a cleaning cycle afterwards, but it was a thought.... :juggle:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> LOL....well you would definitely have to run a cleaning cycle afterwards, but it was a thought.... :juggle:


I disinfected my WASHING machine with bleach after washing the darned things&#8230; no way, no how would they go into my dishwasher. uke::wink:


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I wash the pads I got with my Piddle Place in the wash machine. They're all plastic, though, not artificial turf.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> E-mail the lady. She's really nice. She helped me with all my questions. kodi is on the site somewhere under testimonials!


I just saw Kodi on the website! He's so cute, sitting on his chair with his ribbons!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Assuming that the Rascal is the same in the States as in the UK, the one with walls that detach is the large size, and the small version (which I have) has 'built-in' walls - in other words is moulded in one piece. Cuba is fine with the Rascal, though wouldn't go near it until I took out the 'grass', which is a relief since there was no way I was going to put it in the washing machine! I put one sheet of a broadsheet newspaper down in it, which is easy to remove and means I only have to clean the box itself every two or three times. Actually, she is hardly using it now, but it IS useful, as already said, in extreme weather, or if she really does need to go in the night.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> I just saw Kodi on the website! He's so cute, sitting on his chair with his ribbons!!!


I think that was his first title!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> I agree, get the larger one. Kodi needs to circle before he poops, and the only time he started "missing" the litter box when he was younger was when he outgrew a smaller litter box. then his cycle had to go in and out of the box, and it was just luck whether he'd be IN the box at the "right" moment.  We got a larger box, and no more "misses".


Maccabee also circles before he poops. Is that common, or did Tom teach our little guys to do the hokey pokey?

I'm about to get a larger litter box for my bedroom. Maccabee currently uses a Second Nature mini litter pan in my bedroom http://shopping.yahoo.com/62183423-secondnature-dog-litter-pan-standard-22x28x9-2063605/ He usually lifts his leg to pee and a couple days ago he stood just off-center in his litter box and peed outside the box. Luckily I was right there and was able to clean it up right away. He has this in his expen http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tuff-stuff-products-small-all-purpose-mixing-tub-11-gal---15-cu-ft , and it has worked out very well. I'm going to pick up another one to replace the Second Nature pan.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee also circles before he poops. Is that common, or did Tom teach our little guys to do the hokey pokey?
> 
> I'm about to get a larger litter box for my bedroom. Maccabee currently uses a Second Nature mini litter pan in my bedroom http://shopping.yahoo.com/62183423-secondnature-dog-litter-pan-standard-22x28x9-2063605/ He usually lifts his leg to pee and a couple days ago he stood just off-center in his litter box and peed outside the box. Luckily I was right there and was able to clean it up right away. He has this in his expen http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tuff-stuff-products-small-all-purpose-mixing-tub-11-gal---15-cu-ft , and it has worked out very well. I'm going to pick up another one to replace the Second Nature pan.


I don't know if they all need to circle before pooping, but I know a lot of them do! Fortunately, Kodi isn't a leg-lifter when peeing (he does when he marks, but he only marks outdoors!) so he doesn't miss the box that way. When he was a puppy, we had a few instances where he plunked his front feet in the box, and peed outside, but Pam had me push the litter back far enough that he had to get INTO the box to put his feet on the litter, and that solved the problem. He doesn't need that cue anymore, thankfully! :laugh:

We started with those Second Nature boxes. They were fine when he was little, but those are the ones he outgrew. Then we changed to bigger blue ones, I THINK they were also made by Second Nature, but I think Tom told me that don't make them any more, and that's why they went to the ones from TS. I really, REALLY like the Rascal Dog ones. They are more expensive, it's true. But I think they are well worth the extra money.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your opinions, recommendations, and information! It looks like we're going to go with the Rascal Dog. 

Now, this is a total newbie question, I'm sure (I had a couple of dogs growing up, but we never involved in potty training). The breeder trains the puppies to potty outside. I was hoping to use the Rascal Dog if she wakes in the middle of the night, rather than take her out in the freezing cold. Will this affect her outdoor potty training? I don't want to mess up what the breeder worked so hard for!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, it hasn't messed up going outside for Cuba; she prefers going outside but will use the box in an emergency such as in the middle of the night; that has only happened once in the last five or six weeks, as she learns to hold on till the morning. All the stuff I've heard about it suggests that it is perfectly possible to have the best of both worlds. I'm sure others here will have other experience to add. I never used a litter box with Tycho, or my first dog, Pamba; I didn't really know about them except for cats. But I'm really glad now to have added this option. It's a huge help on a truly horrible day, weather-wise, or at night occasionally, or if I am out when they suddenly get desperate.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Lalla. Particularly in your situation (or even mine, living in New England) if I got a puppy at this time of year I would concentrate on training to the box. The pup will catch on to out door pottying easily enough when the weather is nice in the spring, and she is spending more time out there.

Kodi was a summer puppy... Born on April 30, so he came home in July. I had to really WORK to keep him using the box through the fall, knowing that winter was coming. He very quickly came to prefer going outside when possible. Now, as an adult, he's got both systems down. He'll head for the door, but if he sees that it's foul out, he'll back away, trot to the kitchen, and use his box! 

Tom King has told us that the mew puppy people who are likely to have rhe hardest time with potty training are those that insist on outside only from the very beginning.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> ...
> Tom King has told us that the mew puppy people who are likely to have rhe hardest time with potty training are those that insist on outside only from the very beginning.


That's really interesting, and from reading his many very helpful posts, if Tom King says that, then I am happy, Karen! I worried about it a lot at first, but it does seem sensible, and Tom's endorsement confirms it for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> That's really interesting, and from reading his many very helpful posts, if Tom King says that, then I am happy, Karen! I worried about it a lot at first, but it does seem sensible, and Tom's endorsement confirms it for me.


And excuse the iPad typing&#8230; That was "new".


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> And excuse the iPad typing&#8230; That was "new".


Eerrggg, the iPad typing!! I've invested in the Logitech bluetooth keyboard that acts as a superslim cover, too. It has changed my life! I just could not get fast enough on the virtual keyboard, no matter how hard I practiced, even with a tutor app. Too many mistakes. Now I hardly use my laptop, life is so much better!! (sorry sidetrack, just worth exulting over!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Eerrggg, the iPad typing!! I've invested in the Logitech bluetooth keyboard that acts as a superslim cover, too. It has changed my life! I just could not get fast enough on the virtual keyboard, no matter how hard I practiced, even with a tutor app. Too many mistakes. Now I hardly use my laptop, life is so much better!! (sorry sidetrack, just worth exulting over!)


I'll look into that one. All the keyboard/covers I've seen so far are too thick and add too much weight. I have the Apple wireless keyboard, and I use it occasionally, when I am writing something long. But that's not a very portable solution.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> I'll look into that one. All the keyboard/covers I've seen so far are too thick and add too much weight. I have the Apple wireless keyboard, and I use it occasionally, when I am writing something long. But that's not a very portable solution.


Last hijacking post, I promise! It's called the Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover for iPad, comes in black or white, and Amazon have it; they are expensive ($99 I think - I know, looks a lot) but honesly worth every penny. Really light, not bulky, makes a stand to put your iPad on either landscape or portrait, really good bluetooth easy connectivity, and is a beautiful little keyboard. And no, I don't have shares in the company!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Last hijacking post, I promise! It's called the Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover for iPad, comes in black or white, and Amazon have it; they are expensive ($99 I think - I know, looks a lot) but honesly worth every penny. Really light, not bulky, makes a stand to put your iPad on either landscape or portrait, really good bluetooth easy connectivity, and is a beautiful little keyboard. And no, I don't have shares in the company!!!!


Does it REALLY stay attached? I HATED the magnetic clip covers made by Apple!!! They fell off all the time!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry long time replying, Karen; yes, it really does stay attached, it's a strong magnet I guess. Maybe because it's not made by Apple?
I'm having a very odd day with another dog in my life, K9...I used to be in a program called Dr Who, and it's the 50th Birthday celebration this weekend at a massive conference centre in London; I've just signed SO many autographs!!! Not a Rascal litter box in sight, though (that was my attempt to get back on topic here!!) I've got all day tomorrow, too. Life can be very strange....! Anyway, hence the delay in replying to you.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody uses a tray at home and goes outside when we are at work and has since I got him. He seems to know that both are OK and it hasn't really caused any confusion. The only real problem I have with him at work is that I work in a body shop and in the body shop area I think it smells like outside and there are lots of vehicles that come in with manure and stuff on it and Brody will think it's ok to go there so I do try to make sure he's gone before I give him free reign in the shop area. In the office area, though, I don't think he'd even try to go inside in it.

I like that when I travel, when he sees me set up his Ugodog he immediately knows that's where he can go and is comfortable doing so. He'll take to that happily, were sometimes in new places outside he is reluctant to go.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Lalla said:


> Sorry long time replying, Karen; yes, it really does stay attached, it's a strong magnet I guess. Maybe because it's not made by Apple?
> I'm having a very odd day with another dog in my life, K9...I used to be in a program called Dr Who, and it's the 50th Birthday celebration this weekend at a massive conference centre in London; I've just signed SO many autographs!!! Not a Rascal litter box in sight, though (that was my attempt to get back on topic here!!) I've got all day tomorrow, too. Life can be very strange....! Anyway, hence the delay in replying to you.


I have no problem with you hijacking my thread if it has to do with Doctor Who!  I used to watch it when I was little, and have watched every episode since the new series started. And I have to say, if Lalla is indeed your name....I'm kinda freaking out right now!

My DH & I are SO looking forward to the 50th Anniversary episode! We're counting the minutes till 8pm EST! Can't wait!

Would loved to have been in London!!! Wanna come to Canada and sign some autographs?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

cathryn said:


> I have no problem with you hijacking my thread if it has to do with Doctor Who!  I used to watch it when I was little, and have watched every episode since the new series started. And I have to say, if Lalla is indeed your name....I'm kinda freaking out right now!
> 
> My DH & I are SO looking forward to the 50th Anniversary episode! We're counting the minutes till 8pm EST! Can't wait!
> 
> Would loved to have been in London!!! Wanna come to Canada and sign some autographs?


Hi, Cate - only just got back to real life, haven't logged in for ages, sorry not friendly!! Now we really are into serious hijacking, but thanks for nice things you said and yes, Lalla is indeed my name! Sorry if you thought I was hijacking not only this thread but someone's name!!! Hope you enjoyed the 50th special, I didn't see it, too busy at the event itself....


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Lalla said:


> Hi, Cate - only just got back to real life, haven't logged in for ages, sorry not friendly!! Now we really are into serious hijacking, but thanks for nice things you said and yes, Lalla is indeed my name! Sorry if you thought I was hijacking not only this thread but someone's name!!! Hope you enjoyed the 50th special, I didn't see it, too busy at the event itself....


Hi Lalla!

No worries...I can imagine it's been a busy time! I didn't think someone was hijacking your name so much as I couldn't believe it was actually you! It's pretty exciting! 

I love this forum, and I don't mind all the sidetracking that happens in threads...it's so much fun to read! So please don't think for a second I was worried about that! 

Cate


----------

